# Otter Shanty Owners



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

hunter19301 said:


> Been thinking long and hard about the otter. They definately make a great product but they must not fish out of them much or they would realize that the larger units need at least 2 doors!! Was ready to buy until I saw that they still only had a back door which requires you to climb through the tub. Exactly what I got now and definately have broke gear having to do this. Hopefully someone from Otter is reading this and realizes what they are missing!!


I have an older Otter Lodge and I'm sitting here thinking that I put mine together backwards.


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry guys for the confusion. The shanty I'm using is not an otter, just looking to upgrade to the thermal version and my criteria is two doors. Don't really care where they are at (front/back or sides) just want two for easy in and out!!


----------



## Silverman (Feb 4, 2009)

naterade said:


> how long do you fish in it? wondering about 12 hours with the bench seat vs bucket. I think the only difference is bench w insulated roof vs buckets w all insulated. I don't care about insulation. I had buckets in my fish trap that I liked though.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_



We fish for hours and the bench seat is very comfy. My two year old usually makes it at least 4 hours and never complains about her comfort level. I chose the bench seat because I have three kids and a wife that like to fish, so the bench provides better seating options. The only downside to my huge lodge size shanty is that it is large and heavy, however, I planned for this so I don't mind. I have a snowmobile or ATV to tow it. But I do have the largest model they make, so that's all to be expected I think.


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

If you have the Lodge, there is one that is larger. I have the Lodge and the Resort. If you think the Lodge is big, you just have to go set in the Resort. If you are fishing alone, there is so much room in the Resort, you almost get lonely.

Harry


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

harleyharry said:


> If you have the Lodge, there is one that is larger. I have the Lodge and the Resort. If you think the Lodge is big, you just have to go set in the Resort. If you are fishing alone, there is so much room in the Resort, you almost get lonely.
> 
> Harry


When I bought my Lodge I seen the resort and thought what would I do with this besides party lol. Would be cool tho to fish with your buddies and drink haha. I love my Lodge tho. I wish it was insulated but I think I'll just buy the new tent next year. I have buckets that I love. I hate that bench seat. Buddy had one in his cottage and it rattled apart hardly a year after he bought it. I got the lodge becuz I like room for me and someone else. I like the cabin for just me. Maybe the girl. Cottage is way to small. Even for one person. But yes the flap is awesome and otter is the only shanty I'll buy. Others are a waste of money I think. I've seen them all and they all are not nearly as well built. Just my opinion but I fish the bay almost exclusively. Others might be OK for a small Lake. The Bay eats shanties. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

